
How we won an iPhone dev competition without any prior knowledge - vthakr
http://jdevelopment.nl/java/how-we-won-an-iphone-dev-competition-without-any-prior-knowledge/
======
wq1
There are no SDK snippets or API details posted. The only references to code
are from the Java API and a general snippet of C code that the iPhone happens
to support but are simply the BSD socket methods.

------
dkasper
so, how was this legit with the iPhone NDA?

~~~
rdj2
The article or the dev camp? My (non-legal) opinion is that the article gets
into NDA-land when they talk about available connection API's and the return
values of the accelerometer. It is also my opinion that the dev camp probably
had more significant breaches, but if you don't hear developers talking at dev
camp, did they really talk? Finally, it's also my opinion that it is silly
that we even have to question whether someone breached the SDK NDA. Come on
Apple lawyers. Fix this already.

